# Demande d'informations sur Gentoo

## Skwal

Bonjour à vous !

Je me retrouve actuellement dans une phase où je test différents systèmes en espérant pouvoir m'en trouver un sur qui rester une fois pour toutes.

J'ai testé GhostBSD, Archlinux et Gentoo. G'avoue que cette dernière m'a spécialement plû, sûrement à cause de la logique d'installation par compilation.

C'est pourquoi je viens vous demander quelques renseignements. Ayant testé/formaté/retesté/reformater et n'ayant pas avoir pû le résultat escompté je me dis que le problème n'est pas cette distrib mais mon manque de connaissance.

Déjà j'ai été surpris que lors de l'installation je ne me suis pas (forcément?) retrouvé avec les dernières versions des paquets. Ayant testé cette installation j'avais eu la surprise de me retrouver avec les derniers paquets et le dernier noyau mais j'avoue que je peine à comprendre comment l'auteur de ces scripts a fait.

De plus, malgré le fait de l'avoir installé, j'ai eu l'impression que je ne pouvais pas forcément installer tout ce dont j'ai besoin: lNetbeans, la dernière version de godot-engine (avec mono), blender 2.8 etc... Il semblerait pourtant que ce soit possible via les overlays.

C'est pourquoi je viens vous solliciter, savoir si vous pouviez donc me renseigner, voir m'orienter, pour ré-aborder plus sereinement l'installation longue de Gentoo.

Je vous remercie pour votre attention ! 

Cordialement, Skwal

----------

## El_Goretto

Bonjour à toi.

Le principe fondamental de toute distribution est son gestionnaire de paquets, et les paquets qui lui sont accessibles. Chez nous c'est portage qui réunit ces 2 aspects. Donc comme tu l'as vu, un paquet absent de portage peut être présent dans des overlays  (qu'on peut voir comme des compléments côté contenu donc).

En ce qui concerne ta question sur les versions de paquets qui ne sont pas forcément dans la dernière version disponible sur ton installation, c'est parce que tu dois être en "stable", c'est à dire pas en " ~<arch>".  Je t'invite à retourner voir les docs d'install pour voir à quoi cela fait référence. Il y a fort heureusement un processus de stabilisation des paquets sous Gentoo, pour éviter de péter un truc tous les 3-4 matins.

Donc en résumé, portage c'est un peu l'arbre de ports que tu as du voir sous GhostBSD mais en version ++  :Wink: 

----------

## Skwal

Bonjour El_Goretto,

Je te remercie pour tes renseignements: Gentoo doit correspondre à mes besoins.

Du coup j'ai passé ces deux derniers jours à le réinstaller et pendant ce temps je me suis rendu compte de la récurcivité de ce sujet et je comprend mieux pourquoi je n'ai eu qu'une réponse... Il y a largement d'infos sur la toile, bien expliquées, pour que j'ai pu me passer d'écrire ce sujet.

Maintenant j'ai Gento en version desktop avec Plasma. L'installation est très loin d'être terminée (je galère avec un paquet bloquant) mais j'en apprécie encore une foi la qualité. Avec toutes les distrib linux/BSD testées ces derniers jours Gentoo semble bel et bien la plus aboutie !

Encore merci !

Cordialement, Squal.

----------

